
Thales Threat Report – disk encryption, happy Europe, and blockchain worries - enigmabridge
https://keychest.net/stories/c-level-cyber-security-report-with-surprises
======
maxbaines
The biggest surprise to me about Thales is that it’s pronounced ‘ta liss’

